# a little battle happy



## VAJRAYOGINI

hi 

Am really wondering what this means (from american book):


> "Too much work and too much worry and not enough sleep were leaving both of them a little dazed and a little battle happy.  "


Have been looking in many different dictionnaries, forums and others but have no precise idea as to what the author intents to express with this.
My try :
"
Avec trop de travail, trop de soucis, trop peu de sommeil, tous deux étaient un peu ahuris, à batailler pour le bonheur."
but i don't think it's accurate...

The *context* is a couple who has been very busy settling in a new house and new life and they feel exhausted.

Any help most welcome !


----------



## Itisi

C'est bizarre... Il y a l'expression 'battle weary', et c'est celle à laquelle on s'attendrait... Ils doivent être dans un état second, en tout cas!  En fait ça devrait vouloir dire ' heureux à force de se battre', mais ça n'a pas de sens.  Alors que 'à force de batailler pour le bonheur' fait sens...

Peut-être qu'ils étaient 'comme ivres à force de se battre'...


----------



## lilison

This is indeed very idiomatic. I believe this formulation stems from "trigger happy", which describes a person who is overly eager to fire a gun, and it is implied that the gun is fired repeatedly.

In this context, I believe it means they were in such a disposition that they would fight over things that normally would not be worth fighting over.


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

Merci Itisi, "à force de batailler pour le bonheur" me paraît une hypothèse cohérente en effet. Oui, le contexte c'est qu'ils sont comme assommés de fatigue sur tous les plans.
Votre proposition m'éclaire bien !

****

Thank you Lilison. I'm not sure i understand what you mean by "they would fight over things that normally would not be worth fighting over.", though ?
Because the context is that they are striving to establish a new life : new work, new house, in a new town, a.s.o. This seems worth fighting for a bit, don't you think?


----------



## Itisi

lilison said:


> I believe this formulation stems from "trigger happy", which describes a person who is overly eager to fire a gun, and it is implied that the gun is fired repeatedly.
> 
> In this context, I believe it means they were in such a disposition that they would fight over things that normally would not be worth fighting over.


 *Vajrayogini*, my suggestion came out of yours, but I think *lilison* has got it right.  They are so tired that they overreact to small things and easily get on each other's nerves...


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

oh ! but i wonder how to get this idea in french then... (i liked " à force de batailler pour le bonheur")
Would it actually correspond to "susceptibles", in a way? is that what you mean?

" Avec trop de travail, trop de soucis, trop peu de  sommeil, tous deux étaient un peu ahuris, trop à fleur de peau pour être  heureux"?

something like that?


----------



## LV4-26

_...un peu ahuris et un peu belliqueux ?_


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

"belliqueux" est probablement trop fort dans la mesure où il s'agit malgré tout d'un couple qui s'aime très fort et qui est très soudé, bien que traversant temporairement une phase délicate à cause de tous leurs changements de vie.


----------



## Itisi

un peu hébétés et les nerfs à fleur de peau.


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

THANKS Itisi, sounds great indeed, i keep that one 
(je laisse tomber l'idée de rendre la notion de "bonheur" car je ne vois pas comment l'articuler avec ça du coup.... à moins que?

"...un peu hébétés et les nerfs trop à fleur de peau pour savourer leur bonheur"...?

ça fonctionnerait?


----------



## Nitroceline

étaient hébétés et avaient les nerfs à fleur de peau,  serait selon moi un bon choix. Le happy ne veut pas dire bonheur, il signifie trop facilement enclins à réagir (like trigger happy).


----------



## Itisi

Nitroceline said:


> Le happy ne veut pas dire bonheur, il signifie trop facilement enclins à réagir (like trigger happy).


----------



## lilison

VAJRAYOGINI said:


> Thank you Lilison. I'm not sure i understand what you mean by "they would fight over things that normally would not be worth fighting over.", though ?



You must not be married.


----------



## Itisi

En y repensant, je crois qu'en fait 'battle happy' doit vouloir  dire qu'ils s'étaient fixés dans un mode où ils se sentaient seuls  contre tous, à se battre ensemble contre le les difficultés du monde  extérieur, plutôt qu'en train de se chamailler, entre eux pour des  vétilles.  Parce que le mot 'battle' ne conviendrait pas pour des petites  chamailleries.  D'où le léger malentendu entre Vajrayogini et lilison.  Proposition : 'sur la défensive' ?


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

Merci à Itisi, lilison et Nitroceline car chacune de vos contributions m'a aidée à mieux cerner le sens précis de cette bizarre expression qui m'échappait totalement !
Si l'idée est "sur la défensive", je comprends mieux en effet. Je vais voir si la formulation telle quelle s'intègre en cohérence avec le reste du texte en français. 
Encore un grand merci à tous les contributeurs de ce thread


----------



## archijacq

un peu sur les nerfs
un peu soupe-au-lait


----------



## whackerican

The subject term is probably related to its use in World War II. An excerpt from this source reads, "Used in World War II and after as a suffix (e.g. bomb-happy, flak-happy) expressing 'dazed or frazzled from stress.'" Flak-Happy is defined here as an RAF term for "reckless" and "uncaring."


----------



## ANDSYL

archijacq said:


> un peu sur les nerfs
> un peu soupe-au-lait



un peu agressifs


----------



## LV4-26

Itisi said:


> En y repensant, je crois qu'en fait 'battle happy' doit vouloir  dire qu'ils s'étaient fixés dans un mode où ils se sentaient seuls  contre tous, à se battre ensemble contre le les difficultés du monde  extérieur, plutôt qu'en train de se chamailler, entre eux pour des  vétilles.  Parce que le mot 'battle' ne conviendrait pas pour des petites  chamailleries.  D'où le léger malentendu entre Vajrayogini et lilison.  Proposition : 'sur la défensive' ?


 _Sur la défensive_ est ma proposition préférée jusqu'à présent.


----------



## petit1

un peu à cran


----------



## Itisi

petit1 said:


> un peu à cran


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

> "The subject term is probably related to its use in World War II. An excerpt from this source reads, "Used in World War II and after as a suffix (e.g. bomb-happy, flak-happy) expressing 'dazed or frazzled from stress.'"



Actually Whackerican, you got it just right, since the context of the story has everything to do with WW II indeed ! so without your contribution i couldn't have figure out the play on words in this "battle happy" expression. Thanks


----------



## CarlosRapido

I think that the play is on *slaphappy* rather than *trigger happy*, meaning that they are tired, dazed and giddy, as in; so tired that they will giggle at anything.


----------



## petit1

les nerfs à fleur de peau???


----------



## ANDSYL

whackerican said:


> The subject term is probably related to its use in World War II. An excerpt from this source reads, "Used in World War II and after as a suffix (e.g. bomb-happy, flak-happy) expressing 'dazed or frazzled from stress.'" Flak-Happy is defined here as an RAF term for "reckless" and "uncaring."


au vu de ces références, je ne vois que "découragés" ou un synonyme (démoralisés, démobilisés) qui colle(nt) parfaitement au contexte.


----------



## Itisi

En voyant ceci, 





whackerican said:


> "Used in World War II and after as a suffix (e.g. bomb-happy, flak-happy) expressing 'dazed or frazzled from stress.'"


  je crois enfin  comprendre que ça doit vouloir dire 'abrutis' !  Le seul ennui, pour la traduction, est que le sens de 'battle happy' est semblable à celui de 'dazed'.    'comme en état de choc', peut-être ?


----------



## ANDSYL

Itisi said:


> En voyant ceci, je crois enfin comprendre que ça doit vouloir dire 'abrutis' ! Le seul ennui, pour la traduction, est que le sens de 'battle happy' est semblable à celui de 'dazed'. 'comme en état de choc', peut-être ?



En fait on se heurte à un double défi: faire référence à "battle" et traduire l'ironie cynique de "happy" (ici sans doute: qui a son compte, sa dose) sous la forme d'un seul ajectif. A mon avis mission impossible.

Alors pourquoi pas démoralisé, en état de choc,  en ayant (en avaient) ras le bol?


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

merci à chacun de vous pour toutes ces pistes, ce forum est d'une aide précieuse


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'arrive après la bataille (no pun intended ) pour ajouter ceci au post de wackerican : 





> The suffixial happy has two senses, either "*confused and disorientated from", or "impulsive or obsessive about*,"
> e.g.: headline-happy flak-happy *battle-happy *trigger-happy


 Cela dit, j'ai trouvé le contexte et après avoir lu le chapitre précédent et ce qui suit, je comprends la même chose que lilison. 
Il me semble qu'il y a de la tension dans l'air. Je voterais donc pour « _abrutis et à cran / exaspérés / irritables _».


----------



## joelooc

"encore prêts à en découdre"  ?


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

Thanks again to all contributors... I finally thought about :

 " Ils étaient lessivés, comme hébétés, avec les nerfs à fleur de peau." 

"abrutis", "découragés", even though probably accurate to describe quiete closely a certain state, are too far from the protagonists' personnalities to fit (they're full of will - the "never give up" kind, achieve a lot and think a lot). Even if one can use "être abruti par la chaleur" and it has nothing to do with one's intelligence of course... but... just thought "hébétés" sounded better here.
Also, the meaning "_à cran / exaspérés / irritables"_ seems really the most accurate. So i tried in the above sentence to respect the ideas of tiredness, confusion / disorientation and uptight state of nerves. 

WHHHOUHATEUDOUYOUSINK ?


----------



## Nicomon

J'imaginais _abrutis _(adjectif) dans ce sens : 


> Dont les facultés intellectuelles sont temporairement amoindries par des sensations ou des efforts excessifs. Un employé abruti par le surmenage.


  Mais t'as peut-être raison de penser qu'hébétés convient mieux.  À vrai dire, je ne sais plus trop. 

 De toutes façons, la question initiale portait sur "battle happy" et non "dazed".  Je pense que ta solution tient la route.


----------



## VAJRAYOGINI

Merci beaucoup Nicomon !


----------

